# PSA K9 club San Diego



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

My name is Dennis Hanks and I have been training and working dogs since 1973. I was twelve years old when I got my first dog (An AKC show English Setter). I have trained and competed with dogs in AKC show, Field bird hunting, Obedience, Schutzhund, Personal Protection and I was a Police Office <acronym title="Police K9">K9</acronym> handler and trainer. 

I would like to start a PSA <acronym title="Police K9">K9</acronym> club in San Diego area because I am not satisfied with <acronym title="Schutzhund">IPO</acronym>/ Schutzhund training and I believe my dog has more potential than <acronym title="Schutzhund">IPO</acronym>.

I am looking for people in San Diego ,CA interested in joining and training with a PSA <acronym title="Police K9">K9</acronym> club in the San Diego area.

I can be contacted at [email protected].

http://psak9.org/


----------

